# Gulf Breeze Optimist Club Fishing Rodeo 2022



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great event and free fish fry both days at weigh-in!









Gulf Breeze Optimist Club 47th Annual Family Fishing Rodeo


The Gulf Breeze Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo offers over $7000 in prizes for 25 species in two categories. Kids 14 and Under fish for free.




www.eventbrite.com


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I planned to fish it but looks as if unfortunately I may have a funeral to attend 

It is a fun little rodeo for a great cause


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> I planned to fish it but looks as if unfortunately I may have a funeral to attend
> 
> It is a fun little rodeo for a great cause


Sorry for your loss.

I had wanted to myself, however, in Gainsville with wife having a clot in her lung, hate we going to miss it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jaster said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I had wanted to myself, however, in Gainsville with wife having a clot in her lung, hate we going to miss it


HOLY Crap. Man I hope that goes well !!! Prayers for you and her!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like I'll be missing this one. Great tournament


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Its both Sat and Sun, great cause and group. Pls sign up and come to the weight-in and eat both days, its worth the tickets just for that 😀


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like I will be able to fish it after all will probably miss the weigh in Saturday but will weigh Sunday


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Email to past participants.
‐‐------‐------------------
Each of you plus members of your family participated in our Rodeo last year and we hope you will return this year. The Rodeo will be this coming Saturday and Sunday, May 14 & 15 at Shoreline Park. Tickets and all information, including the upgrades in the Junior Division are available at gulfbreezeoptimistclub.org. (Everyone MUST have a ticket)


Over $7000 in prizes, free fish dinners and all the fun you are accustomed to at the best Family Fishing Rodeo in the Panhandle (or anywhere else). Come and join your friends for a great weekend.


Any questions? Call Verne at 850 261 3731 or Eric at 703 585 2954


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended up not being able to fish it unfortunately with motor issue on Friday so didn't purchase my tickets. Fortunately my mechanic told me to bring to to his house Friday night (Alex renn) and got me up and running. Caught a couple fish that would have probably made the board but have to be in it to win it.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to those that got tickets, 280+ something tickets sold and of course the kiddos that got to fish for free.

Super fish frys both days and plenty of excellent fixin's went with every ticket. O was cleaning fish donated both days for the fry, some quality black snapper and mingos went into the grease as well as a 30# AJ.

The wahoo even i couldn't bring myself to ask to donate 🤣.

Raised $30,000 for the optimistic club to donate back to the kids.

Thanks from all the Optimists out there.


----------

